# Metallurgical PE Study Resources



## Steel professional (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm taking PE exam October 2017. Does anybody have any ideas about resources? I have the resources suggested by TMS but looking for some booklets, notes or TMS preparation course. Does anybody has any experience with it. Works or not?

TMS course is so close to the exam (end of August each year). I wished i could get some ideas about the course and exam.


----------



## Kars' Academy (Feb 27, 2017)

Steel Professional,

If you have any questions about the exam or need review material, please contact me at www.kars-academy.com, [email protected]


----------

